# Spariti dispositivi da /dev [RISOLTO]

## pava_rulez

Ciao a tutti, ho 1 problema che non riesco a risolvere nonostante una ricerca sul forum:

Ho seguito queste 2 guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050418-newsletter.xml e http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Framebuffer_Splash_-_Avvio_grafico#Ottenere_pi.C3.B9_temi_emergendo_bootsplash_themes

per installare uno splash stile livecd 2005 e ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel (lo so che lo odiate, ma usando genkernel come spiegato nella seconda guida). Ha funzionato tutto alla perfezione a parte 1 particolare.

Non so se c'entri quello che ho fatto, ma casualmente da quel momento mi sono spariti da /dev i vari sda, sda1, sdb etc. e ora al boot, che comunque riesce  tranquillamente ad essere completato, mi appare più o meno questo messaggio:

```

ACPI: unable to locate RDSP

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n
```

Avete qualche suggerimento?Last edited by pava_rulez on Thu May 12, 2005 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Opossum

Ciao!

Se hai compilato un kernel della serie 2.6.x la sparizione di alcuni device file è presto spiegato.

A differenza dei kernel 2.4,dove c'erano sempre e comunque i nomi di tutti i device possibili ed immaginabili) nei kernel 2.6 i nomi dei device file dovrebbero apparire solo quando questi sono effettivamente connessi alla macchina, in pratica sfruttano un approccio di tipo plug & play.

Se hai compilato il kernel per supportare l'utilizzo delle penne usb puoi provare quanto dico connettendo la tua penna usb e poi facendo ls /dev/sd*, ti dovrebbe apparire solo sda (ammesso che tu non abbia altri dischi scsi connessi).

----------

## X-Drum

procurati un makefile già fatto, editalo aggiungendo/rimuovendo i pochi

drivers/features di cui necessiti,e compilati un kernel decente.

Se continui ad usare genkernel sarà difficile capire cosa manca adesso

al tuo kernel.

qui piu' che odiarlo lo si considera deprecato poicheè combina apppunto

solo casini, meglio compilarsi un kernel il piu' modulare possibile al limite

(ovvero che includa il supporto piu' o meno per tutto)

per quanto riguarda la questione device,

devi dirci che kernel stai adoperando (versione)

se usi udev o devfsd.

L'errore postato riguarda il supporto acpi:

che macchina hai? il bios della motherboard supporta acpi apm

o entrambi?

----------

## Sparker

@Opossum: Beh, non funziona proprio così. (tant'è che devfs c'era pure del 2.4)

Comunque secondo me genkernel ha fatto casini o non carichi correttamente il ramdisk

Se non crea i device sda, e hai un sistema sata, mi pare che recentemente abbiano cambiato il nome (non so come, non ho hd sata)

Oppure non li crea perchè non è presente nel kernel il modulo adatto.

L'errore che hai postato non c'entra nulla con i dischi, è relativo ad ACPI, la gestione energetica. Sembra non trovare dei moduli, oppure non dialoga correttamente con il bios della mobo.

Imho ti conviene imparare a configurare il kernel a mano, dopo poche volte, diventa una stupidata.

----------

## Opossum

Ciao Sparker!!!

Certo che il devfs c'era anche nel 2.4, chi ha detto il contrario???

Quello che dico io è che i device file del kernel 2.4 non venivano creati a run-time, quando veniva connessa una nuova unità periferica alla macchina, bensi creati staticamente a prescindere dal fatto che il device considerato sia connesso o meno al pc.

Se hai ancora una immagine del 2.4 lo puoi verificare al volo di persona.

----------

## pava_rulez

@Opossum: I dispositivi a cui mi riferivo sono 1 chiavetta usb e 1 hd esterno sempre usb ed erano entrambi collegati, ho provato anche a scollegarli e rimetterli ma niente.

@X-Drum:Non so cos'è 1 makefile, ma provo ad informarmi. Ho gentoo 2004.3 a cui ho aggoirnato il profilo alla 2005. Se mi ricordo bene (ora sono su Windows) ho devfsd (almeno nei messaggi di inizializzazione del sistema devfsd c'è mentre udev a memoria non c'è). Athlon (Thunderbird?). Il bios supporta acpi apm? (boh, se sapessi cosa significa potrei risponderti...).

@Sparker e per tutti. C'è qualche output di comando o file di configurazione che può essere utile che io posti?

----------

## X-Drum

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> .
> 
> @X-Drum:Non so cos'è 1 makefile, ma provo ad informarmi. Ho gentoo 2004.3 a cui ho aggoirnato il profilo alla 2005. Se mi ricordo bene (ora sono su Windows) ho devfsd (almeno nei messaggi di inizializzazione del sistema devfsd c'è mentre udev a memoria non c'è). Athlon (Thunderbird?). Il bios supporta acpi apm? (boh, se sapessi cosa significa potrei risponderti...).
> 
> 

 

per quanto riguarda makefile e kernel cerca nelle FAQ (c'è una raccolta sul forum sticky)

----------

## cloc3

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> C
> 
> Non so se c'entri quello che ho fatto, ma casualmente da quel momento mi sono spariti da /dev i vari sda, sda1, sdb

 

Una possibile causa della sparizione degli sda può essere la selezione del driver " Low Performance USB Block driver" nella sezione:

Device Drivers ---> Block Devices

In tal caso , però, al posto del dispositivo sdx, te ne dovrebbe coparire uno di tipo ubx, che funziona più lentamente.

Puoi verificare la cosa all'inserimento della chiavetta con dmesg.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una possibile causa della sparizione degli sda può essere la selezione del driver " Low Performance USB Block driver" nella sezione:
> 
> Device Drivers ---> Block Devices
> ...

 

No, la voce che dici tu non è selezionata. Vi posto 1 dmesg:

```
dmesg

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (root@Gentoo_Casa) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Sat May 7 20:24:13 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000018000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

384MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98304

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 94208 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@72 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme livecd-2005.0

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01302000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 900.285 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 379064k/393216k available (2852k kernel code, 13548k reserved, 1020k data, 4888k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1773.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=886784)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1035k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV10 Reference Board, Chip Rev A1 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0eb9

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c0ef2, set palette = c00c0f68

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 6144k, total 32768k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 4888k freed

Adding 771080k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0x1e000, 00:20:ed:6b:23:47, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 0021.

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:09.0

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Opossum wrote:*   

> A differenza dei kernel 2.4,dove c'erano sempre e comunque i nomi di tutti i device possibili ed immaginabili) nei kernel 2.6 i nomi dei device file dovrebbero apparire solo quando questi sono effettivamente connessi alla macchina

 

No, la differenza non è automatica tra il kernel 2.4 e il 2.6... la questione è se usi devfs o udev

Il primo ti crea tutti i device, il secondo solo quelli necessari

Progressivamente udev sta diventando uno standard, ma tanti usano ancora devfs senza problemi, anche con il kernel 2.6

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> No, la differenza non è automatica tra il kernel 2.4 e il 2.6... la questione è se usi devfs o udev
> 
> Il primo ti crea tutti i device, il secondo solo quelli necessari
> 
> Progressivamente udev sta diventando uno standard, ma tanti usano ancora devfs senza problemi, anche con il kernel 2.6

 

In realtà c'é sempre la terza via... o meglio la via originaria: tutti i device vengono creati staticamente e punto  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Ragazzi, la discussione è molto interessante ma, qualcuno che mi riesce a dare 1 mano x favore?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, la discussione è molto interessante ma, qualcuno che mi riesce a dare 1 mano x favore? 

 

Secondo me hai perso qualcosa nel kernel.... ricontrolla bene le varie opzioni, e, visto che passi dalla configurazione del kernel, prova ad attivare:

```
USB Mass Storage verbose debug
```

----------

## pava_rulez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me hai perso qualcosa nel kernel.... ricontrolla bene le varie opzioni, e, visto che passi dalla configurazione del kernel, prova ad attivare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Di abilitato ho solo USB Mass Storage e come modulo. Ora provo ad abilitare l'opzione che hai detto tu...

----------

## pava_rulez

Fatto, cosa devo fare ora?

----------

## cloc3

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Fatto, cosa devo fare ora?

 

Immagino: leggere il verboso output di debug. O sta nel dmesg, oppure nei file di log.

E ricontrollare ancora tutti i moduli del kernel, perché, fino a prova contraria, c'è una dimenticanza lì.

Sei a posto con il supporto ai dischi scsi e con gli altri moduli usb?

Quando dici :

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di abilitato ho solo USB Mass Storage e come modulo.
> 
> 

 

intendi che non hai nessuno dei tre usb_ohci, usb_ehci, usb_uhci ?

----------

## pava_rulez

Con lsmod mi viene dato solo ubscore. E nei log non vedo cose particolarmente strane:

```
May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa syslog-ng[8140]: syslog-ng version 1.6.7 starting

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa syslog-ng[8140]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (root@Gentoo_Casa) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 Tue May 10 17:54:29 GMT 2005

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000018000000 (usable)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa 384MB LOWMEM available.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa On node 0 totalpages: 98304

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Normal zone: 94208 pages, LIFO batch:16

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa DMI 2.2 present.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Built 1 zonelists

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@72 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: silent

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: theme livecd-2005.0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01302000)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Initializing CPU#0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Detected 900.339 MHz processor.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Using tsc for high-res timesource

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Memory: 379064k/393216k available (2852k kernel code, 13548k reserved, 1020k data, 4888k init,0k highmem)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Calibrating delay loop... 1769.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=884736)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Intel machine check architecture supported.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa checking if image is initramfs... it is

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Freeing initrd memory: 1035k freed

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 16

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Using configuration type 1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa SCSI subsystem initialized

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Probing PCI hardware

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Via IRQ fixup

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Machine check exception polling timer started.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa inotify device minor=63

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa devfs: boot_options: 0x0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Initializing Cryptographic API

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV10 Reference Board, Chip Rev A1 (OEM: NVidia)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0eb9

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c0ef2, set palette = c00c0f68

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: scrolling: redraw

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 6144k, total 32768k

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler noop registered

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler anticipatory registered

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler deadline registered

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler cfq registered

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide0...

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide1...

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hdd: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide2...

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide3...

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide4...

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide5...

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hda: max request size: 128KiB

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hda: cache flushes not supported

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 2

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 17

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Freeing unused kernel memory: 4888k freed

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa Adding 771080k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0x1e000, 00:20:ed:6b:23:47, IRQ 11.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 0021.

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa usbcore: registered new driver hub

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

May 10 18:14:15 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:09.0

May 10 18:14:16 Gentoo_Casa eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

May 10 18:14:17 Gentoo_Casa init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 10 18:14:18 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

May 10 18:14:26 Gentoo_Casa kdm_greet[8695]: Can't open default user face

May 10 18:14:36 Gentoo_Casa kde(pam_unix)[8682]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May 10 18:17:40 Gentoo_Casa (root-9210): starting (version 2.8.1), pid 9210 user 'root'

May 10 18:17:40 Gentoo_Casa (root-9210): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

May 10 18:17:40 Gentoo_Casa (root-9210): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

May 10 18:17:40 Gentoo_Casa (root-9210): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2
```

----------

## pava_rulez

Ho scoperto 1 arcano; i miei problemi erano iniziati cambiando grub.conf e mettendo lo splashtheme livecd-2005. Rimettendo il grub che avevo ora funziona,questo è l'output di lsmod:

```
usb_storage            28032  0

usbhid                 30272  0

usbcore                99064  6 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

Come si spiega sta cosa???

Riporto il grub.conf che mi ha dato problemi...

```
#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz  

# For booting GNU/Linux

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r6

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@72 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/splash-livecd-2005.0-1024x768

# For booting Windows XP Professional

title=Windows XP Professional

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1
```

----------

## cloc3

 *pava-rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho scoperto 1 arcano
> 
> 

 

Se ho capito bene, l'arcano scoperto sarebbe relativo al'acpi, mentre rimane il problema usb.

In tal caso, prova un:

```

 cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep DEV_SD

```

----------

## pava_rulez

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  prova un:
> 
> ```
> 
>  cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep DEV_SD
> ...

 

Ho fatto partire Gentoo con la configurazione normale di Grub (no splash) e il comando che mi chiedi da:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

Domani provo con il grub.conf con lo splash. Grazie x il momento..

----------

## cloc3

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho fatto partire Gentoo con la configurazione normale 

 

Non ha molta importanza come sei partito.

Controlla che il link /usr/src/linux punti al kernel attivo, altrimenti potresti credere di usare una configurazione ed averne, in effetti, una diversa.

Controlla anche la stressa stringa nel file /proc/config.gz, che non si sa mai.

----------

## pava_rulez

```
locate config.gz

/usr/share/doc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2/sshd_config.gz

/usr/share/doc/libmng-1.0.4/README.config.gz

/usr/share/doc/hdparm-5.9/hdparm-sysconfig.gz

/usr/share/doc/libmcrypt-2.5.7/README.config.gz

/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-config/files/lapack-config.gz
```

```
bash-2.05b# uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r6

```

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 23 Apr 30 13:42 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6   
```

----------

## cloc3

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> locate config.gz
> 
> ...

 

A questo punto sembra proprio che l'emulazione scsi sia correttamente attiva nel tuo kernel e compilata built-in.

Scusa però se insisto sul tema chiedendoti ancora una verifica.

Insisto perché ho riprodotto il tuo errore spostando il modulo sd_mod dal suo posto naturale con mv, in maniera da ingannare il kernel, che caricava usb_storage, ma non riusciva a creare il dispositivo.

D'altra parte non ho idee migliori (e forse nemmeno tu).

Il tuo locate non può trovare il file che dicevo io:

```

cloc3@linux17 cloc3 $ locate config.gz

/mnt/hda9/portage/sci-libs/lapack-config/files/lapack-config.gz

/mnt/hda11/home/cloc3/.kde3.3/.kde3.2/share/apps/RecentDocuments/mndk.config.gz.desktop

/mnt/hda11/home-2003/cloc3/.kde3.3/share/apps/RecentDocuments/mndk.config.gz.desktop

/mnt/hda11/home-2003/cloc3/.kde3.3/.kde3.2/share/apps/RecentDocuments/mndk.config.gz.desktop

/usr/share/doc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2/sshd_config.gz

/usr/share/doc/libmng-1.0.4/README.config.gz

/usr/share/doc/libmcrypt-2.5.7/README.config.gz

/usr/share/doc/hdparm-5.7-r1/hdparm-sysconfig.gz

/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-config/files/lapack-config.gz

/home/cloc3/.kde3.3/.kde3.2/share/apps/RecentDocuments/mndk.config.gz.desktop

[1]+  Done                    oowriter

cloc3@linux17 cloc3 $ ls /proc/config.gz

/proc/config.gz

```

Quel file deve esistere se hai compilato il kernel così:

```

linux17 linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep IKCONFIG

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

```

Lì dentro puoi trovare il vero contenuto del kernel attivo, che potrebbe essere diverso da quello del .config attuale (visto che hai maneggiato qualcosa e ti potresti essere confuso).

In ogni caso (sempre in assenza di idee migliori, ricompila il kernel dopo aver dato

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config config

# make mrproper

# cp config .config

# make menuconfig

# make all modules_install

```

mettendo l'emulazione scsi come modulo (Device Drivers  --->SCSI device support  --->SCSI disk support.

Sarà più facile caricarlo e scaricarlo ad ogni inserimento della chiavetta per capire se c'è qualcosa di anomalo lì (magari leggendo i log).

----------

## pava_rulez

In effetti il mio output è questo:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep IKCONFIG

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y 
```

Ora xò i log mi sembrano + interessanti

```
May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa syslog-ng[8110]: syslog-ng version 1.6.7 starting

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa syslog-ng[8110]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (root@Gentoo_Casa) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 Tue May 10 17:54:29 GMT 2005

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000018000000 (usable)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa 384MB LOWMEM available.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa On node 0 totalpages: 98304

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Normal zone: 94208 pages, LIFO batch:16

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa DMI 2.2 present.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Built 1 zonelists

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@72 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: silent

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: theme livecd-2005.0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01302000)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Initializing CPU#0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Detected 900.425 MHz processor.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Using tsc for high-res timesource

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Memory: 379064k/393216k available (2852k kernel code, 13548k reserved, 1020k data, 4888k init, 0k highmem)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Calibrating delay loop... 1769.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=884736)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Intel machine check architecture supported.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa checking if image is initramfs... it is

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Freeing initrd memory: 1035k freed

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 16

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Using configuration type 1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa SCSI subsystem initialized

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Probing PCI hardware

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Via IRQ fixup

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Machine check exception polling timer started.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa inotify device minor=63

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa devfs: boot_options: 0x0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Initializing Cryptographic API

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV10 Reference Board, Chip Rev A1 (OEM: NVidia)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0eb9

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c0ef2, set palette = c00c0f68

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 6144k, total 32768k

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler noop registered

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler anticipatory registered

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler deadline registered

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa io scheduler cfq registered

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide0...

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide1...

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hdd: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide2...

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide3...

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide4...

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Probing IDE interface ide5...

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hda: max request size: 128KiB

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hda: cache flushes not supported

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 2

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa NET: Registered protocol family 17

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Freeing unused kernel memory: 4888k freed

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa Adding 771080k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0x1e000, 00:20:ed:6b:23:47, IRQ 11.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 0021.

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd [/b]

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa usbcore: registered new driver hub

May 11 23:52:06 Gentoo_Casa PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:09.0

May 11 23:52:07 Gentoo_Casa init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

May 11 23:52:08 Gentoo_Casa fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

May 11 23:52:18 Gentoo_Casa kdm_greet[8656]: Can't open default user face

```

Cosa vogliono dire tutti quei

```
register_blkdev: cannot get major xxx for sd
```

?

----------

## cloc3

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa vogliono dire tutti quei
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bene. Adesso un errore è saltato fuori.

Sul forum italiano ho trovato questo post.

Vedi se ti giova. Oppure guggola un po', che di link sulla chiave "register_blkdev" ne trovi.

----------

## pava_rulez

Risolto, ma essendo ancora abbastanza alle prime armi con Gentoo mi piacerebbe che mi deste 1 mano a capire cos'ho fatto x risolverlo. Ho aggiunto la riga 

```
none    /proc/bus/usb usbfs  defaults   0 0
```

a fstab dopo aver visto che usbview mi dava messaggi di errore, anche se non so se ciò è stato determinante. Ho poi dato

```
modprobe uhci-hcd
```

e miracolosamente sono apparsi i miei sda, sdb etc.

Resta cmq il messaggio di errore 

```
ACPI: unable to locate RDSP

request_module speakup_n
```

e mi viene segnalato nei log questo comportamento (di cui riporto 1 estratto) che non so se è normale....

```
 May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x63 R 0 Stat 0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: queuecommand called

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 95 aa 00 00 01 00

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x64 L 512F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x64 R 0 Stat 0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: queuecommand called

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 95 ab 00 00 01 00

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x65 L 512F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x65 R 0 Stat 0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: queuecommand called

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 95 ac 00 00 01 00

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x66 L 512F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: -- transfer complete

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

May 12 21:22:06 Gentoo_Casa usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries
```

Avevo anche visto che mi veniva segnalato in fase di riconoscimento dei devices l'impossibilità di caricare un modulo scsi, ma non mi ricordo quale. (poi ci riguardo).  Qualcuno in 2 righe mi sa spiegare come mai ho risolto così (chiedo scusa per la rottura ma mi piace capire quello che faccio...). Saluti cmq a tutti e grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

